# Montreal area 3D outdoor shoots August/September



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would someone have the 3d tournament listing for the Montreal area for the months of August and September. We ahve been away from Quebec for many years now and might make our way back pretty soon.

Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*what*

grizzly 
where you not living up in alaska with the pics of your wife shooting partridge with a recurve,,, Are you moving back and why... if I might ask ...


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

We are in the Northwest Territories and we are moving on a Federal relocation to QC, can't wait  Oh and by the way, she still whips my .... at anything that has to do with archery and bowhunting LOL An amazing lady to say the least !!


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*montreal area 3d shoots*

have a look at this site..
all the info you need
http://www.pro3d.ca/


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Added the web site to my favorites, thank you rossi9s !! :thumbs_up


----------

